# Using Bolt two different homes



## benraymond (Mar 31, 2008)

My parents bought a vacation place in Florida. 

Does anyone know if they can bring a TiVo from one house to the other? Comcast both places - I assume they would have to swap the cable card. Would they have to provision it each time or could they just leave each cable card at the respective houses and swap them out as needed? They plan on holding the Internet in Florida 6 months of the year and I was looking to save them money. 

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

benraymond said:


> My parents bought a vacation place in Florida.
> 
> Does anyone know if they can bring a TiVo from one house to the other? Comcast both places - I assume they would have to swap the cable card. Would they have to provision it each time or could they just leave each cable card at the respective houses and swap them out as needed? They plan on holding the Internet in Florida 6 months of the year and I was looking to save them money.
> 
> ...


While your plan is possible, I don't think Comcast is going to help. I don't think they have a snow-bird plan like Dish. So paying for both locations all year would be expensive.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yeah. You're going to have to talk to Comcast and see if they have a plan to turn the two houses on and off. The TiVo won't be a problem. You'd just have to pair cards with each move and rerun guided setup for the local lineup.


----------



## wwu123 (May 15, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah. You're going to have to talk to Comcast and see if they have a plan to turn the two houses on and off. The TiVo won't be a problem. You'd just have to pair cards with each move and rerun guided setup for the local lineup.


While I don't know about Comcast in Florida, it's hard to imagine in an area with a lot of 2nd home and vacation home folks, not having some sort of option to keep those customers retained instead of cancelling each time.

In Vegas where my parents are in a large retirement community, Cox does have a vacation suspend that works for Internet, cable, phone. The downside is if you're on any sort of promo package or bundle, it's all lost once you un-suspend.


----------



## ml2014 (Dec 28, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> While your plan is possible, I don't think Comcast is going to help. I don't think they have a snow-bird plan like Dish. So paying for both locations all year would be expensive.


Actually they do.
I had a second home in Naples a while back, and they can set it up like that.
I forget the exact particulars, but he should call the local office there that services that town and ask about it.

Finding it online would be difficult.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

ml2014 said:


> Actually they do.
> I had a second home in Naples a while back, and they can set it up like that.
> I forget the exact particulars, but he should call the local office there that services that town and ask about it.
> 
> Finding it online would be difficult.


Florida Seasonal Convenience Plan


----------

